# In Mail-Signatur Bild mit Hyperlink?



## Sturmi (14. April 2005)

Hallöchen!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich arbeite mit dem Mail-Programm Entourage und muss dort in meine Signatur nun ein Logo mit Hyperlink einfügen. Wenn man das jpg anklickt, soll also das neue Explorer-Fenster zu einer Homepage aufgehen.
Geht das überhaupt an Macs? Am PC hatte ich bei Outlook überhaupt keine Probleme.
Mein zweites und geringeres Problem ist die Schriftgröße, denn 8 bzw. 10p Arial ist vorgeschrieben, in der Signatur lässt sich aber nur klein-mittel-groß einstellen. Gibt es hier auch einen Trick?
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2005)

Du weisst aber, dass HTML-Mails nicht immer sinnvoll sind?
Immerhin gibt es Mail-Clients die nur Text anzeigen, oder es gibt auch User die Einstellen, dass Mails nur als Text angezeigt werden. Da ist dann mit schicken HTML-Mails nichts mehr, hoechstens Verwirrung beim Versuch zu entziffern was derjenige denn von einem will.


----------



## kurtparis (15. April 2005)

Mit Entourage und Mail kann man keine HTML mails verschicken, geht allerdings mit Thunderbird und anderen speziellen Programmen wie z.B. MaxBulk Mailer X


----------



## Sturmi (16. April 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe 
Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit mit einem Mac-Experten telefoniert und mich schon schlau gemacht. Wir haben einen Kompromiss ohne Bilder gefunden.
Natürlich weiss ich, dass Signaturen mit Logos s*** sind, aber gegen meinen Chef hat man in dieser Beziehung leider keine Chance. Gottseidank hat er nicht drauf bestanden, unser Mail-Programm erst umzustellen.
Trotzdem nix für ungut und DANKE ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2005)

Ja, der "gute", alte Chef.
Manchmal sollte man ihn einfach erschiessen.


----------

